# Hat Creek Hustle (I got to ride in Cali!!)



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG Dawn that is just fantastic!!!!! Love the pictures and congratulations on the 100 miles and for helping the greenies. I am hoping to attempt a ride again next year!!!!!


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

That looks like such a great time! Phantomhorse, your photos and posts always make me so glad that I am getting started in this sport. You make it seem so enjoyable! I hope someday to be as proficient at this as you obviously are


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Awsome ride again Dawn! The land sure is different from here, looks like a lot of the trail was flat, is that just maybe what you filmed? 

i love going on these rides with you, I watch them over & over because it is just so peaceful and looks like such fun! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! Dawn, you are my hero.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am officially jealous!!! lol  that is awesome congrats on the 100 and with the greenies


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I envy you ....... but congrats! it looks like it was a beautiful ride! next you should come up to ND and do some badlands or killdeer mountain riding :wink: Trust me, you and your darling horse would have a lot of fun


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Excellent photos, but wasn't it a tad hot lol


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

one day i will ride with you!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Excellent photos, but wasn't it a tad hot lol


It was def hot the day we left (103), but in the mountains it stayed in the upper 80s/low 90s with low humidity, so didn't feel that bad. The sun itself was hot though, so huge difference between shaded and not.

Then I got to come home to 99 and humid as hell. Blech!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> It was def hot the day we left (103), but in the mountains it stayed in the upper 80s/low 90s with low humidity, so didn't feel that bad. The sun itself was hot though, so huge difference between shaded and not.
> 
> Then I got to come home to 99 and humid as hell. Blech!!


LOL I hate humidity!!! I used to live in it as well. I think I prefer the oven compared to a sauna lol :lol:


----------

